# kik



## mayb_baby

https://kik.com/

I like it and would be a free way for us to communicate outside bnb
Add me lornacrowe :thumbup:


----------



## neonpolkadots

I think this is a great idea!
ambermccoy


----------



## x__amour

shannonmtravis :D


----------



## we can't wait

I'm xkelso :D


----------



## Jellyt

I'm jellyt


----------



## Natasha2605

I bet it'll be like liveprofile where everyone added it then weeks later it'd died a slow death haha! People are already circulating my FB saying it's a virus, just can't win !


----------



## Hm daddy

What is this kik?


----------



## Melibu90

Its a free messaging app thing. 
I have it dont really understand it. My username is mellycam


----------



## lauram_92

I'll get it when I get my new phone :yipee:


----------



## Bexxx

I'm chemicalbex :D
Add me, I have no one on it :(


----------



## sarah0108

This has been bugging me all day. Lol. Every status is kik related, and now people are saying its a virus


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i dont have a smart phone :(


----------



## Melibu90

Added you guys hope you dont mind x


----------



## sarah0108

I don't have a phone full stop :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

It's not a virus just restart your phone after setting it up if your phone seems slow, not a virus just an issue with some BBs easily sorted :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

^^ Oh, I've been seeing lots of statuses about peoples phones breaking from it :shrug:


----------



## mayb_baby

No it caused slowness in bbs only but that's because they needed rebooting (restarting) Think it was a scare tactic lol


----------

